# Perfect tents for river trips on Kickstarter NOW



## Mike Cecot-Scherer (May 13, 2015)

Yee-haw! Our tent just got the highest rating of any tent on GearInstitute.com!

Link goes from the Kickstarter page: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tentlab/ultimate-performance-3-season-tents-direct-from-th


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Your tent looks awesome. I am very interested. Is there a risk involved to the backer? If I give the $$$ asked for am I guaranteed a tent? If so I'm in. 


Jim


----------



## Mike Cecot-Scherer (May 13, 2015)

Hi Jim, thanks for checking out the project and thanks for asking!

I'm WAY more than a little committed to delivering these tents. My company and reputation and, frankly, the direction of my (and my family's) future are all riding on getting my Backers' tents to them on time (or early) and perfectly made. There are risks but, going in, I've evaluated and prepared for everything that I've ever heard of. There's risk management list at the bottom of the Kickstarter page. Hope that answers your question and I look forward to your backing.
I had another successful Kickstarter project last year, the Deuce of Spades, that's now a nice little side business for me (see TheTentLab Home). I delivered early to 800 Backers. It's a small product but I think it speaks directly to my intentions and at least a little to my capabilities.
Thanks,
Mike


----------

